# Phrag. giganteum



## philoserenus (May 7, 2008)

i bought this baby in bud about half a month ago and she's finally bloomed. 

first blooming on this plant; she has 3 buds and this is the first to open. when i measured the petal while i took the pics, it was about 9". today when i measured while fertilizing, its about 11.5". the measurements could be a little off here and there due to paralax but its definitely lengthened for sure.

i personally hope the colouration _of_ the pouch would improve--either get darker or get lighter, but the marking _in_ the pouch is just stunning. i hope the long petals would also do something, maybe a small twist.

thanks for looking and enjoy, all comments are welcomed.


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2008)

It looks very well grown. Why is this post so wide!?


----------



## philoserenus (May 7, 2008)

thanks, wide?
hmm maybe it has something to due with the way the pics are added onto the post, i'll try something else. cause for me, i see a 2x2.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2008)

Wide? I see the photos as a vertical column.

Very nice Giganteum -- I like the spots and fuzzies inside the pouch. 

Giganteum is caudatum x Grande, btw.


----------



## philoserenus (May 7, 2008)

ya i fixed it so itz all in one column

and thanks, i got this from a vendor who came from the states. and itz very healthy.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 7, 2008)

It's beautiful; I love the close-ups! :clap:

Joanne


----------



## philoserenus (May 8, 2008)

thanks for all the compliments =) i'm really enjoying my view, i have at least two more buds to open on this spike. i think itz gonna call it a day after three flowers. the petals are at about 14.5"


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2008)

I love the spotting inside the pouch.


----------



## philoserenus (May 10, 2008)

well more pictures to come as the buds open. the other bud cracked open tonite ^^


----------



## rdlsreno (May 10, 2008)

Very nice!!!!


Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2008)

Nice colours!!!!!!! I like those extended petals, too...


----------



## Greenorchid (May 12, 2008)

It's improving day after day....Congrats, very nice flower and very well grown :clap:


----------



## Grandma M (May 15, 2008)

Great flower. I like the color. Mine just has one flower left on it out of 5, but it is a bit deeper in color. Isn't it fun watching the flowers unfurl and the petals grow and begin to twist? Mine was a first bloomer and I watched it constantly.

I hope all your blooms hang in there together until the last one opens.

Marilyn


----------



## Corbin (May 15, 2008)

Nice flower and great photos.


----------



## philoserenus (May 16, 2008)

i'll take a pick and post it tomorrow since i dun have work tomorrow. i have 2 flowers open now and the 3rd one is growing ^^

i watch it constantly too and i think the long petals starts to slow its lengthening around 15", also i hope it lasts until the last one opens, then i can take a full pic =)


----------



## Bolero (May 16, 2008)

I need to do a photography course. Great photos!

Love the length of the petals.


----------



## philoserenus (May 16, 2008)

for those who are interested, here are the updated photos with #2 flower opened ^^ it has one more flower to go and then its gonna call it off =) im so excited, hehe. 














and also i take back what i said about it slowing done the lengthening of the petals at around 15"... it is currently *longer* than the 15" ruler i have so i have no clue how long it is, gonna hafta get a tap measure soon, but it is definitely getting longer still... itz going to touch the phal which is below the petals very soon


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2008)

So graceful!


----------



## Brabantia (May 17, 2008)

Very nice plant and photos. I like its long mustaches!


----------



## goldenrose (May 18, 2008)

Bolero said:


> I need to do a photography course. Great photos!Love the length of the petals.



Don't feel alone!



philoserenus said:


> i watch it constantly too and i think the long petals starts to slow its lengthening around 15", also i hope it lasts until the last one opens, then i can take a full pic =)


Give it your best estimation! oke: Won't make much difference - we'll love it just the same!


----------



## philoserenus (May 18, 2008)

Bolero: i think photography also comes from trial and error, my pics arent great most of the time and are great sometimes. we all learn, off each other--not to mention with the cameras we have all have similar functions most of the time.

yesterday i was moving it to a table to show my relatives it and it seems like the petals are almost touching the table--only about an 1/8-inch left. i wonder if it will actually go beyond that, hehe


----------



## Wendy (May 18, 2008)

Very, very nice.:clap:


----------

